# McShield.exe using memory



## 11201

A couple of times a day my computer starts running really slow and I have to wait for whatever it's doing to do it. It happened this morning and I noticed that McShield.exe was using 80% to 100% of memory. What is this, why does it do it, and what can I do to stop it? Thanks!


----------



## kiwiguy

Its McAfee VirusScan, doing a background scan.

If its hogging the processor, there are some known issues, but they are OS dependent (mainly affecting Windows NT OS) but as we don't know what you are running ...?

Also some documented issues with Quickbooks software.


----------



## 11201

I am using Windows XP, and I am running Quickbooks, Outlook, AMS Prime, and usually Word all during the day.


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## 11201

AdaptecDirectCD	"c:\program files\roxio\easy cd creator 5\directcd\directcd.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
BCMSMMSG	bcmsmmsg.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
DESKTOP	desktop.ini	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	Startup
DESKTOP	desktop.ini	CINDY\IMCI	Startup
DESKTOP	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Startup
DESKTOP	desktop.ini	All Users	Common Startup
Digital Line Detect	c:\progra~1\digita~1\dlg.exe	All Users	Common Startup
DwlClient	c:\program files\common files\dell\eusw\support.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Greetings Workshop Reminders	greetings workshop reminders.lnk	CINDY\IMCI	Startup
HotKeysCmds	c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
IgfxTray	c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MCAgentExe	c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MCUpdateExe	c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Office	c:\progra~1\micros~2\office\osa9.exe -b -l	All Users	Common Startup
PopUpStopperFreeEdition	"c:\progra~1\panicw~1\pop-up~1\psfree.exe"	CINDY\IMCI	HKU\S-1-5-21-2244083492-1330938559-52901426-1006\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
QBCD Autorun	d:\autorun.exe restart qb_sequence first	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
QuickBooks Delivery Agent	c:\progra~1\intuit\quickb~1\compon~1\qbagent\qbdagent.exe	All Users	Common Startup
SoftStuff Wallpaper Changer	softstuff wallpaper changer.lnk	CINDY\IMCI	Startup
SoftStuff Wallpaper Changer	c:\progra~1\softst~1\softstrt.exe	All Users	Common Startup
VSOCheckTask	"c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
VirusScan Online	"c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
WSOC Weather Wizard	wsoc weather wizard.lnk	CINDY\IMCI	Startup
pdfFactory Dispatcher v1	c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\2\fppdis1.exe	CINDY\IMCI	HKU\S-1-5-21-2244083492-1330938559-52901426-1006\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## eddie5659

Okay, lets see....

AdaptecDirectCD: DirectCD primarily allows you to drag and drop files onto a suitably formatted CD-RW disc. Unless you use this on a frequent basis it isn't required and is available via Start -> Programs. Start the program before inserting a DirectCD formatted CD-RW in the drive. A re-boot is recommended if you close Adaptec DirectCD before re-opening it again later. Not needed.

BCMSMMSG: BCM voicemodem driver. Required for dial-up if you have one of these modems. keep

Digital Line Detect: Detects whether your are plugged into a digital telephone line and displays the information graphically. Installed by Dell (and maybe others) and is included with all Connexant V.92 and Broadcom modems. Not needed

DwlClient: Download manager for Dell support alerts. Not needed

Greetings Workshop Reminders: You really want to be reminded about somebody's birthday at the expense of resources? Not needed.

HotKeysCmds: Installed by the Intel 810 and 815 chipset graphic drivers. If you want the Ctrl+Alt+F12 or similar keypresses to access Intel's customised graphics properties, you need it, otherwise not. Can be disabled via Control Panel -> Display Properties. Up to you

IgfxTray: Quick access to the control panel via a System Tray icon for graphics based upon the Intel chipsets (ie, i810). These chipsets are often included on motherboards. Available via Start -> Settings -> Control Panel. Not needed

MCAgentExe: From McAfee VirusScan On-line. The Agent is a red M icon that appears in the Windows system tray or Notification Area (if you're running Windows XP). If you don't see the agent icon, VirusScan Online may not be installed. Up to you

MCUpdateExe: From McAfee VirusScan On-line. Automatically updates your virus definitions. Leave enabled unless you regularly update these definitions. Up to you

Microsoft Office: Resource hog that launches common MS Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. Some users claim there's no difference with or without it but it isn't required anyway. Not needed

PopUpStopperFreeEdition: Pnaicware's Pop-Up Stopper - free limited features version. Up to you

QBCD autorun: Quick Books CD. Not needed

QuickBooks Delivery Agent: QuickBooks program is controlled by a separate utility program called the QuickBooks Download Manager. When QuickBooks Download Manager option is enabled, background downloading takes advantage of unused bandwidth to download current financial information anytime your computer is connected to the Internet. Not needed

SoftStuff Wallpaper Changer: Not sure

VSOCheckTask: Part of McAfee's SecurityCenter and Virusscan Online. Must be enabled for scanning to work. Keep

VirusScan Online: McAfee VirusScan On-line. Keep

WSOC Weather Wizard: Not sure

pdfFactory Dispatcher: "With pdfFactory you can create PDF documents from any program printing to the virtual PDF printer". Available via a desktop shortcut or Start -> Programs. Not needed



Go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## 11201

Thank you so much! It's always hard to tell what all those things that are running are for! I think I'll take this to my home computer and get rid of a few things too. Thanks again!


----------

